# Synaptics Touchpad Help



## vexingthoughts (Sep 18, 2008)

Sometime last night the touchpad on my laptop stopped working properly. I am using a Gateway MX6440 running Windows XP home edition. The touchpad is v5.9 on PS/2 port. 

It does not left click, nor does tapping cause a left click. It can still right click. Strangely, if I switch the settings to a left handed setup tapping does click. Mice operate without problems.

I have tried uninstalling drivers, which did not work. Downloading and installing the generic driver from Synaptics did not work. I have also tried uninstalling the touchpad itself, which also did not work. They may not be uninstalling, as there was never a point where the touchpad completely stopped working or didn't appear in the device manager. They always reinstalled themselves upon restart, which may or may not be normal...

Any suggestions?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Uninstall the device in DEVICE MANAGER first. Then uninstall ANY Synaptic related program in ADD/REMOVE. Reboot. Let Windows pick up the device using default drivers. Test the Touchpad if working. If needed get the Touchpad drivers from Gateway website for your laptop model.


----------



## williamjacobs (Nov 10, 2008)

Old thread, but the problem lives on.


The installation failed with an error for me. The Synaptics PS/2 Port Device failed and showed in device manager with a perpetual yellow triangle.

Maybe some of this will be helpful to folks who fall upon this problem:

Bootup into safe mode and try the install from there.


Failing that,
Update the BIOS and boot into safe mode and try installing again


Failing that,

1. Log on to the computer by using an account that has administrative credentials.
2. Click Start, click Run, type regedit in the Open box, and then click OK.
3. Locate the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\ENUM\PCI
4. Right-click the subkey that is related to the device that is experiencing the symptom, and then click Permissions.
5. Click Advanced, and then click the Permissions tab.
6. Make sure that the following default permissions are configured:
* Everyone: Read
* System: Full Control
7. Click to select the Replace permission entries on all child objects with entries shown here that apply to child objects check box, and then click Apply.
8. Click Yes, and then click OK two times.
9. Quit Registry Editor.
10. If the issue is not resolved, repeat this procedure, and grant full control permissions to the Everyone group on this subkey.

Repeat with registry key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\ENUM\
# Right-click PCI, and then click Permissions.


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Touchpad driver:

http://support.gateway.com/support/...uchpad Driver Version: 7.12.3.0&uid=220582895

Install instructions:

http://support.gateway.com/support/...ivers/win_xp/portable/m210/D00243-001-002.txt


----------

